
Stop it with those short PGP key IDs - jbicha
http://gwolf.org/node/4070
======
rosser
Cached version, because Dreamhost:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:e1z0WuC...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:e1z0WuCGKesJ:gwolf.org/node/4070+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

